# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الخادمة في المنزل

## أم أويس وفردوس

السلام عليكم لو إحتاجت واحدة شغالة للضرورة القصوى فما رأيكن في جلب الخادمة للمنزل مع العلم بأن حجابها كاملا إذا خرجت وتتعلمت العقيدة الصحيحة والأحكام وتعامل بما أمر به الشارع الحكيم،ولايراها الزوج ولايكلمها ولاتراه أو تكلمه هي إطلاقا ..نريد التجارب الإيجابية لأن القصص المخيفة كثرت..أرجوووكم في حيرة من أمري بارك الله فيكم..

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

للرفع ....

----------


## أم البشرى

بالنسبة لي أنا ضد الخادمة كيما ما كان الامر لا احبب ان تأخد الخادمة دور الام سواء في الاعمال المنزلية او في تربية الاطفال لان هذا يلغي دور الام في نظري 
خصوصا ان الخادمة لا تعتبر من الكماليات الا عند الضرورة كالمرض مثلا ومع ذلك يبقى الاقربون منك اولى في المساعدة
والمرأة العاملة إذا تعذرت عليها السبل في ايجاد اي من اقاربها لتربية اطفالها في غيابها مثلا
فلا ضرورة من عملها طالما انها ستضطر الى جلب الخادمة 
الأفضل للطفل ان يعيش فقير وهو في حضن امه على أن يتذوق الالم والعذاب وهو لازال في نعومة اظافرة
إنشغال المرأة بزورجها وبيتها وأطفالها هذه أعظم وظيفة أراها للمرأة لانها هي عماد البيت والشعلة التي تنيره
عن تجربة أقولها 
لانه صعب أن نميز بين العاملة الجيدة و العاملة الماكرة الخبيثة؟؟؟
ويبقى لكل إنسان ظروف لا نستطيع التحكّم بجميعها 
وإذا استدعت الضرورة لجلبها فيجب ان تراعا امورا كثيرة 
ننظر آراء باقي الاخوات لعلهم يفيدونك أكثر

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكِ الله الجنة بغير حساب..أنتظر أخواتي البقيات ليدلين بآرائهن..الله يوفقها ويسعدها بالدارين من تدلي برأيها لأنه موضوع مهم جداً

----------


## ريم الغامدي

أوافقك أختنا الكريمه ( أم البشرى )
وجهة نظر لا أحبذ إطلاقاً وجود الخادمة في المنزل فالبديل موجود فقد كثر شرهن 
ألم نعي مانسمع من حوادثهن التي تدمي القلب ونعتبر ..
فالعاقل من إتعظ بغيره والشقي من إتعظ بنفسه , عن تجربة من أقاربي , لم تأتي خادمة إلا وتهرب رغم المعاملة الطيبه لها ورغم البراءة التي تظهرها تلك الخادمة والطيبه ولكنه قناع سرعان ماينكشف فهي متدربة على ذلك قبل أن تأتي ويعلمونها ماذا تفعل إذا جاءت ولا حظت كل خادمة تأتي ومعها صور وأرقام فعرفت سرها وهي من قال لي ذلك أنهم يعطونها إياها لأشخاص موجودين بالبلد الذي تسافر إليه حتى تهرب متى شاءت وليتها تهرب فقط بل تخلف وراءها الآهات والألام وتنتقم شر انتقام , قصص شهدتها بنفسي فوالله تدمي القلب ..
ولكن يوجد الخادمات الذين يأتون باليوم أو الساعه إذا كان للضرورة القصوى , 
أما أن نوكلها شؤون الأطفال فهذه مصيبة أعظم , فنحن نعذب أطفالنا بأيدينا 
سواء كانو أطفالاً أو كبارأ فلا أمان لهم ..
تـــذكري 
حديث رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم: قال عندما طلبت منه إبنته فاطمه -رضي الله عنها-خادما( ألا أدلكما على ماهو خير لكما من خادم ؟ إذا أويتما الى فراشكما ،او أخذتما مضاجعكما، فكبرا أربعا وثلاثين، وسبحا ثلاثا وثلاثين، وأحمدا ثلاثا وثلاثين،فهذا خيرا لكما من خادم )) متفق عليه
سبحـــــان اللـــــه 33
والحمــــــد للـــــه33
واللـــــه أ كبــــــر 34
فــــقــــط قــــــبل الــــنوم
كلمات بسيطه ولاكنها والله عظيمه و مفعولها قوي وواضح
وأسأل الله لك التوفيق

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

حديث رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم: قال عندما طلبت منه إبنته فاطمه -رضي الله عنها-خادما( ألا أدلكما على ماهو خير لكما من خادم ؟ إذا أويتما الى فراشكما ،او أخذتما مضاجعكما، فكبرا أربعا وثلاثين، وسبحا ثلاثا وثلاثين، وأحمدا ثلاثا وثلاثين،فهذا خيرا لكما من خادم )) متفق عليه
سبحـــــان اللـــــه 33
والحمــــــد للـــــه33
واللـــــه أ كبــــــر 34
فــــقــــط قــــــبل الــــنوم
كلمات بسيطه ولاكنها والله عظيمه و مفعولها قوي وواضح
فعلاً جربتها والله جـــزاكِ الله الجنة..طيب أنا لدي بحث ماجستير وهو ميداني ولدي أطفال صغار جدا دون الرابعة ..ما العمل؟أفيدوني بآرائكن وإقتراحاتكن..جزا  كن الله الجنة ويسر لكن أموركن..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

للضرورة أحكام ، صحيح أن الراحة التامة إذا لم تدخل البيت غريبة ولو كانت خادمة ، لكنك أولى بمعرفة المصلحة المترتبة على جلبها ... استخيري الله في اختيارها ... يسر الله أمورك كلها .

----------


## محبة التوحيد والسنة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أختي الغالية:
احذري كل الحذر من استقدام خادمة ،حفاظا على بيتك وزوجك
وإن كان ولابد فلما لاتحضري من اللواتي يشتغلن باليومي أي لاتنام عندك..
بارك الله لك في وقتك، ولاتنسي الاستخارة..

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يسعدكن ويبارك فيكن ويجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتكن..أنتظر باقي الأخوات وأريد مواقف لمن أكملت دراسة الماجستير بدون خادمة أو من جلبت خادمة وأعانتها على ما هو خير وساعدتها على البر والتقوى..أرجوكن بارك الله فيكن فمنكن نستفيد..

----------


## الحافظة

استخيري أختي الحبيبة وسيوفقك الله لما فيه الخير لكم جميعا 
يسر الله أمرك أختاه ووفقك ربي لما يحب ويرضى ورزقك سعادة وراحة وأمن الداريين

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يسعدكن أخواتي في الله سأستخير إن شاء الله ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكن وفق الله من ردت وتجاوبت معي وحقق لها مطابها دنيا وآخرة..

----------


## لجين الندى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> أختي الغالية:
> احذري كل الحذر من استقدام خادمة ،حفاظا على بيتك وزوجك
> وإن كان ولابد فلما لاتحضري من اللواتي يشتغلن باليومي أي لاتنام عندك..
> بارك الله لك في وقتك، ولاتنسي الاستخارة..


لا .. لا ..لآااااا .. للخادمة التي تشتغل باليومي ..

صدقيني يا أختي أن مساؤها أكثر من الخادمة التي تستقدميها ..
فضلاً عن أنها بطييييئة في الشغل .. وتأتي ببعض الرجال عند باب 
منزلك بحجة أنهم محارمها وهم ليسوا كذلك ..

معذرة على التأخر في الرد ولكني قليلة الدخول الى المنتدى
بسبب كثرة مشاغلي ..

----------


## طالبة فقه

عليك بالاستخارة
ثم مالامر اختي ان كنت بحاجة لها فلا داعي للقلق
خادمة مسلمة احسني التعامل معها..يكون لها حدود في المنزل..اذا وجد الاب فلا تخرج من مكان عملها..اي تعطي قوانين منذ وصولها:مثلا
1/لاتخرج من المنزل 
2/لا يكون معها جوال
3/لاتختلط باي خادمة اخرى
4/لبسها طويل ومحتشم.... اخبرك بتجربة:كانت خادمتنا اذا سمعت صوت اخي لاتخرج من المطبخ.. :Smile: وتلزم مكانها حتى خروجه..ثم ان على راسها غطوة..(ستقولون تشدد)لكن هذا ماحدث..فوق حجابها غطاء  اذا وجد اخي غطت وجهها والا كشفته..رغم انها غير مسلمة لكنها اسلمت في بيتنا..ثم اعلنت اسلامها رسميا....وسافرت ولم نرى منها سوء فلا تقلقي وتوكلي على الله.. :Smile:  والسلام عليكم

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكِ الله الجنة أختي لجين،أسعدكِ الله أختي طالبة فقه..الله لايحرمني من أخواتي في المجلس العلمي..ياااارب العالمين أسعد من أدلت برأيها وشاركت معي الله يجعل لها من كل ضيقٍ مخرجاً..

----------


## أم البشرى

وجود الخادمة في البيت فيه أضرار كثيرة وخطيرة ويخلف آثار سلبية أكثر مما هي ايجابية 
 وقد ذكرتي ان أبنائك دون الرابعة وهذه أصعب مرحلة في حياة الطفل, وتخلى الابوين عنه في هذا السن يفقده الحنان والعاطفة
زيادة على ذلك قد تَبُثّ الخادمة في نفسه كل ما تريده عن حسن ظن أو غيره 
فعلينا الحذر الحذر كي لا نندم بعد فوات الأوان

وقد سبق وقلت إذا استدعت الضرورة لجلبها فيجب ان تراعى امورا كثيرة منها مثلا:
- أن تتحلى الخادمة بالأخلاق والآداب الإسلامية
- مع عدم الخلوة و التكشف أمام الزوج والأولاد 
...الخ  

متمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والسعادة في الدارين

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكِ الله الجنة بغير حساب

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جرائم العمالة المنزلية..دوافع ذاتية أم روح انتقامية؟! 
تحقيق: فوزية المحمد
لا تزال الآثار السلبية المترتبة على استقدام الخدم في المجتمع السعودي تثير جدلاً مستمراً لدى المختصين من اجتماعيين وتربويين .
وحرصاً على تناول تلك النوعية من القضايا التي تمس مجتمعنا بشكل مباشر وعميق.. ونحو محاولة إيجاد الحلول المناسبة لها كان التفكير في تسليطنا الضوء من خلال هذا التحقيق على قضية العمالة والجريمة الوافدة وكان هذا التحقيق كشفاً متعمداً مدروساً عن الوجه الكالح لبعض العمالة المنزلية.. من سائقين.. وخدم.. وغيرهم وجرائم الخادمات التي يقمن بارتكابها داخل المنازل إما بدافع السرقة أو على سبيل الانتقام من أفراد الأسرة احتجاجاً على سوء المعاملة التي يلقينها في معظم الأحوال أو القيام ببعض الممارسات والسلوكيات غير السوية في غياب أهل المنزل. وتتنوع جرائم الخادمات من السرقة والسحر والاعتداء على الأطفال حتى القتل في بعض الحالات والأمثلة على ذلك أكثر من أن تحصى.
بكل الألم نورد هنا قصصاً مغمسة بالذل والعار نضعها حية نابضة أمام أعين آباء وأمهات مازالوا يضعون ثقتهم في سائق يغتال دون علمهم براءة أطفالهم.. أو خادمة تسخر في غيابهم من كل قيمة إنسانية في التعامل مع أولادهم..
حقد وترف
في البداية حدد إلينا الشيخ حسن القرني من الرئاسة العامة لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر أسباب وقوع الجرائم من بعض العمالة المنزلية قائلاً: أبرزها الترف الزائد والتقليد الأعمى الذي ابتلي به كثير من الناس، والمتمثل في استقدام هؤلاء من غير حاجة لهم خاصة ممن يحملون في قلوبهم الحقد والبغضاء للمسلمين، كما أن فقدان الرقابة السلوكية على أولئك الخدم والسائقين أحد الأسباب، ومنها كذلك المبالغة في حسن الظن بهم وإعطائهم الثقة كاملة نظير ما يبدونه أو يتصنعونه من طاعة وامتثال ومن الأسباب كذلك المبالغة في إظهار النعم أمامهم على ما هم فيه من فقر وحاجة، والاسترسال بالحديث معهم بدون حاجة، وكذلك من التعسف لدى بعض الأسر مع مستخدميهم والتعدي عليهم باللسان مما يجعلهم يحقدون عليهم ويتعاظم الأمر عندما تمتد الأيدي عليهم بالضرب والإهانة، كما أن عدم أخذهم لرواتبهم ومستحقاتهم المالية في حينها أحد الأسباب حيث يدفعهم ذلك للسرقة وغير ذلك.
وشدد الشيخ القرني على أهمية تنبه الأسر لما يحصل من الخادمات والسائقين من مشاكل متشعبة كما يقول والتي تضرر منها المجتمع. ويرى أن ربة البيت مسئولة بالدرجة الأولى عما يقع من أخطار من الخادمات قد يتضرر منها المجتمع بأكمله ومنها السحر الذي قد تضعه الخادمة في الطعام أو الشراب أو في داخل “ديكور الستائر” وكذلك داخل صناديق طرد المياه بداخل دورات المياه في أكياس بلاستيك حتى لا يصله الماء فيبطله لأن بعض أنواعه يبطله الماء.
الأمن الاجتماعي
الاخصائية الاجتماعية نورة السبعان من خلال دراسة توصلت إلى أن “العاملة المنزلية” باتت تهدد الأمن الاجتماعي، ودعت إلى إصدار تشريعات ونظم لرعاية المرأة والأسرة، مثل إعطاء الأم العاملة إجازة لرعاية الأطفال، وإنشاء دور حضانة للتخفيف من الاعتماد على العاملات المنزليات.
وأضافت قائلة: إن الأسرة تعرّضت في الآونة الأخيرة لتغيرات عدة نتيجة للاختيار والتوظيف غير العقلاني للعمالة المنزلية وما ترتب عليه من خلل في أداء الأسرة لوظائفها، فضلاً عن الخلل البنائي بدخول شخصية غريبة وسط الأسرة وقيامها بوظيفة الأم في بعض الأحيان وما نتج من ذلك من انحسار دور الأسرة عموماً والأم على وجه الخصوص في عملية التنشئة الاجتماعية.
وأكدت أن هذه التغيرات أدت إلى ضعف الضبط الاجتماعي لدى الأطفال أو النشء، فتعرّض بعضهم للإفساد والتدليل، مع اكتساب عادات وتقاليد وسلوكيات سلبية من العمالة المنزلية الوافدة بثقافات مختلفة عن ثقافة المجتمع مما أدى في النهاية إلى زيادة الانحرافات السلوكية داخل المجتمع وزيادة الجرائم.
الثقافة والخبرة
وأضافت السبعان قائلة: إن سلبيات العمالة المنزلية تضخمت وأصبحت واضحة داخل المجتمع إذ نشأ أطفال مدللون متواكلون سلبيون بقيم وعادات منحرفة.
ووضعت شروطاً للاستفادة من إيجابيات العمالة المنزلية وهي، الاختيار العقلاني للعمالة المنزلية، إذ شددت على ضرورة وجود حاجة ملحة لها، وأن يخصص مكان مناسب لها يراعي عادات وتقاليد وثقافة المجتمع. ودعت إلى احترام التخصص، معتبرة أنه لا يمكن استقدام عاملة منزلية للقيام بدور المربية التي تتميز بالعلم والثقافة والخبرة، مؤكدة أهمية عدم اعتماد الزوجة على العاملة أو حتى المربية في معظم شؤون الأولاد. ما يستلزم تعاون وتكامل الجهود الرسمية والشعبية لمواجهة جذور أسباب المشكلة وليس ظاهرها.
واقترحت إستراتيجية للتعامل مع ظاهرة العمالة المنزلية، من أبرز نقاطها: توفير عمال للنظافة سواء بالساعة أم الشهر أم السنة، توفير مربيات وفقاً لشروط تتناسب مع طبيعة هذا العمل سواء بشكل دائم أم بالساعة، إصدار تشريعات ونظم لرعاية المرأة والأسرة مثل إعطاء الأم العاملة إجازة لرعاية الأطفال على الأقل في السنوات الأولى، درس إصدار قرارات ملزمة لكل جهة حكومية يعمل فيها عدد لا يقل عن 100 موظفة بتوفير دور حضانة وتوفير وسيلة نقل جماعي بأسعار رمزية والتوسّع في إنشاء دور للحضانة. وطالبت كل الجهات المسئولة عن الإعلام والتعليم بالتأكيد على عدد من النقاط الأساسية وإبرازها، مثل الاهتمام بالتنشئة الاجتماعية للنشء وأن هذه المهمة وظيفة أساسية للأسرة، وأهمية احترام التخصص في العمل وأن دور العاملة لا يتعدى تنظيف المنزل، والنظر في إدخال موضوع وظيفة الأسرة ودورها ضمن المقررات الدراسية.
ظاهرة إنسانية قديمة
الدكتور محمد الفهيد أستاذ علم الاجتماع دعى إلى التوازن عند تقييم أداء العمالة المنزلية واستحضار الجوانب الايجابية والسلبية قائلاً: لا يمكن النظر إلى ظاهرة الخدم باعتبارها ظاهرة سلبية على وجه العموم ولا يمكن تقييمها على أساس أنها مصدر خطر محقق في كل المجتمعات. وإنما هي ظاهرة عامة يترتب عليها مشكلات ذات طبيعة نسبية، تتعلق بظروف كل مجتمع وما يعتنقه من قيم ومبادئ ومعتقدات. إن الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة التي يرزح تحتها كثير من المجتمعات الإسلامية من جهة والظروف الاقتصادية المواتية وحالة الانتعاش التي تعيشها مجتمعات أخرى، مثل دول الخليج وغيرها من الدول النامية الصاعدة من جهة أخرى، هي التي أدت إلى نزوح الكثير من أبناء المجتمعات أو الدول الفقيرة للعمل في خدمة أبناء الدول الغنية، مثل دول الخليج، وبخاصة في عصر الطفرة الاقتصادية وما ترتب عليها من تغير اجتماعي سريع وعميق. فظاهرة الخدم إذن ظاهرة اقتصادية بقدر ما هي ظاهرة اجتماعية فرضتها ظروف أو متغيرات الحياة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، وليست من صنع أفراد أو تلبية لمصالح فئات محدودة في مرحلة معينة.. بل هي ظاهرة إنسانية مرتبطة بالتركيب الطبقي للكيان الاجتماعي من جهة، ومرتبطة بظروف سوق العمل وقانون العرض والطلب من جهة أخرى.
إيجابيات للطرفين
ويضيف الدكتور الفهيد قائلاً: إن لكل ظاهرة اجتماعية إيجابيات مهما كان حجم السلبيات التي تعتريها.. وبنظرة موضوعية حيادية لظاهرة الخدم نقر بأن هناك إيجابيات متعلقة بها وإلا فما مبررات وجودها في حياتنا؟ وتتمثل النقاط الإيجابية في التخفيف من أعباء ومعاناة أرباب الأسر ومساعدتهم على التفرغ للأعمال المهمة ورعاية الأبناء في غياب الأم العاملة أو الطالبة وقضاء لوازم الأسرة من الأسواق ورعاية كبار السن والمرضى وذوي العاهات وتقديم خدمات نوعية خاصة لهم. وتأثر الخدم من غير المسلمين في كثير من الأحيان بقيم وأخلاق الدين الإسلامي وعادات المجتمع السعودي ودخول الكثير منهم في الإسلام. ونقل بعض الخبرات للمجتمع وخاصة في مجالات النظافة وتنسيق البيت والتمريض. وتوفير وقت الزوجة للعناية بمظهرها وزوجها ويتحقق للأسرة الاستقرار العائلي. والتكافل الاجتماعي مع فقراء العالم الإسلامي بتوفير فرص عمل شريف لهم. والقيام بالأعمال التي لا يرضى المواطن القيام بها مثل حراسة وتنظيف المزرعة وغسيل السيارات وتنظيف المجاري وغيرها.
سلبيات الظاهرة
وتتمثل سلبيات ظاهرة الخدم من خلال تأثير الخدم تأثيراً سيئاً وضاراً على لغة وعادات وسلوك الأبناء الصغار، الذين هم في سن التقليد والتعلم. فقد وجد أطفال يؤشرون بعلامة التثليث على الرأس وجانبي الصدر. كما تفعل الخادمة. ويعتاد الأطفال مشاركة الخادمة في سلوكها والمشاركة في أعيادها.. التستر على الأخطاء والسلوكيات المعيبة للأطفال، مما يحولها لعادات سلوكية راسخة ما لم ينتبه لها الآباء والأمهات.. وجود الخادمة يجعل الزوجة اتكالية كسولة.. وتخليها عن واجباتها الأصلية.. ونسيانها لمهامها.. إن الاعتماد الكامل على الخادمة جعل البنات ينشأن بدون خبرة في أعمال البيت وبالتالي يفقدن القدرة على الاستقلال بشئون المنزل مهما كان صغيراً. وتقييد حرية الرجال، الذين يخافون ربهم، داخل البيت وكذلك الدعاة الذين يحاولون إصلاح ما فسد من أوضاع أهليهم. وحرمان الطفل من حنان أمه اللازم في تربيته واستقرار نفسيته ولا يمكن للخادمة تعويض من ليس بولدها هذا الحنان، خاصة في حالات ترك المسئولية كاملة للخادمة. بالإضافة إلى الإرهاق المالي الذي يحصل لبعض أرباب الأسر والنزاعات العائلية التي تحصل في شأن من يدفع تلك النفقات. وما يحصل من تفسخ الأسرة بسبب علاقة صاحب البيت بالخادمة، فحوادث الطلاق كبيرة بسبب الخادمة وقيام العلاقات غير الشرعية بين الخدم وأفراد الأسرة وبين رب الأسرة والخادمة، ويقوم السائق بدور الوسيط بين فتيات الأسرة والشباب العابث وتسهيل أعمال الانحراف الخلقي والتستر عليها، لاستغلالها فيما بعد لابتزاز مرتكبيها ماليا تحت التهديد. والتصور الخاطئ الذي يأخذه هؤلاء الخادمات والسائقون عن الدين الإسلامي، فأي عائق وضعناه أمامهم وأي صد عن سبيل الله قد فعلناه بهم بهذه التصرفات الطائشة. ونقل العدوى بكثير من الأمراض السرية نتيجة المخالط والاستعمال المشترك لبعض المرافق والأدوات بالإضافة للعلاقات غير المشروعة. وظهور جرائم السرقة والاغتصاب والقتل أحياناً، وانتشار علاقات الزنا بين فئات الخدم عند ضعف الرقابة عليهم ووجود سوق سرية للبغاء، خاصة في وجود أعداد كبيرة من الوافدين الذين يعيشون بيننا بعيداً عن أسرهم.
سياسات واضحة
أما الدكتور محمد العنقري أستاذ علم الاجتماع فقد حذر من أن نسبة العمالة قد ارتفعت في الخليج وأن لها أبعادها المختلفة في القضايا المقلقة على المجتمع كالعصابات المنظمة وجرائم الأخلاق والجريمة وغيرها من القضايا الضارة بالمجتمع. وأضاف: يجب وضع سياسة واضحة تجاه عدد العمالة التي يحتاج إليها المجتمع فعلياً، والتنوع في نسبة الجنسية لكل عمالة حتى لا يتكون عندنا تجمعات من بلدان معينة تسبب مشكلات أمنية وأخلاقية.
كما يجب التركيز على نوعية العمالة الوافدة من حيث إعطاء الأولوية للعمالة الماهرة وصاحبة التخصصات المهنية التي يحتاجها السوق والتي عادة ما تكون على مستوى عالٍ من الأخلاق المهنية والإنسانية.
وحول الأسباب التي تدفع العمالة لممارسة بعض أنواع الجريمة قال: إن المجتمع كريم الطباع، ومن النادر أن تجد فيه من يتعمد إذلال أو ظلم العمالة الوافدة، لكنني أعتقد أن هناك نسبة قليلة من المواطنين قد تسيء إلى هذه العمالة، إلا أنه في النهاية يظل الإنسان أيا كانت جنسيته وعمله بشراً يصيب ويخطئ، وإذا ما توافرت سبل العيش الكريم له فإن ذلك قد يتسبب في زيادة الجوانب الايجابية فيه، مقابل الجوانب السلبية.
تفعيل القوانين
كما يجب على الجهات المعنية بالدولة بتفعيل القوانين المنظمة لوجود العمالة حتى لا نقع فريسة لسوء تقييم المنظمات المدنية المحلية والدولية المعنية بحقوق الإنسان. كما أن ظاهرة العمالة الوافدة وتزايد جرائمها لم تظهر فقط في السنوات الأخيرة بل هذه الظاهرة وجدت منذ بداية استقبال العمالة، والسبب في تزايد هذه الجرائم هو اختلاف طبيعة الثقافات والنظم الاقتصادية بين هذه الدول التي يأتي منها الوافدون وبين الوضع الذي نعيشه وكذلك بسبب الاحتكاك المباشر مع الناس وعدم الرضا والقنوع بأوضاعهم.
وأضاف أنه عندما نأتي بعمالة جديدة يجب أن نعي أن هناك مشكلات واختلافات في التربية والثقافة، مشيراً إلى أن هناك مشكلة سياسية تمنع غربلة الأجناس التي تأتي إلينا وأشار إلى أن المواطن العادي لا يمتلك ثقافة التعامل مع هذه النوعية من الوافدين، وشدد على أنه يجب التدقيق على الوافد الذي سيدخل البلاد ومعرفة سجله القضائي في بلده، ويجب أن يحسن الناس طريقة تعاملهم مع الوافد، وقال: إن تزايد الجريمة من قبل العمالة الوافدة في الآونة الأخيرة يرجع إلى ضعف الدخل الشهري لفئة كبيرة من هذه العمالة.
وأكد أنه يجب التأكد من عدد الوافدين، وهل نحن بالفعل بحاجة لهذا العدد الكبير منهم، مشير إلى انه يجب أن تكون هناك متابعة مستمرة للوافدين، وهل هم على رأس العمل الذي يكون مسجلا بالإقامة وطبيعة هذا العمل وهل يتقاضون رواتبهم.
تجار الإقامات
الدكتور وليد اليحيى أستاذ علم النفس يقول: إن سبب هذه الجرائم وتزايدها يعود إلى أصول بعض الوافدين وطبيعة البيئة التي يعيشون فيها قبل أن يأتوا ومستوى المهارة والمهنية وهل هي عمالة مدربة أم لا، مشيرا إلى أن سبب تزايد الجريمة يعود أساسا إلى تجار الإقامات وبسبب منع بعض الشركات المعاش عن هذه العمالة التي دائما ما تكون في مستوى خطير من الفقر والعلم. مشيراً إلى ظاهرة سوء معاملة الخدم في المنازل التي تولد الحقد والضغينة في نفوس هؤلاء الخدم، ما يؤدي بهم إلى القيام بأعمال إجرامية في أغلب الحالات.
وأضاف أن هذه العمالة تجلب قيمها وثقافاتها كما هي فتصطدم بواقع مغاير تماماً، ما يؤدي إلى وقوع الصدامات، ويجب أن تكون هناك ادور فعالة في حل هذه القضية من خلال حصر أعداد العمالة الهامشية وترحيل من يكون عالة على المجتمع وليس له وظيفة يشغلها. ومن الأسباب التي يعزى إليها تزايد جرائم العمالة الوافدة يمكن تلخيصها في وجود سمات شخصية عدوانية للوافدين والميل إلى القيام بسلوكيات مضادة للمجتمع كجزء متأصل في شخصيات البعض، أو أن يكون السلوك الإجرامي نابعا من تعرض الشخص إلى ظلم وقهر، إما بسبب سوء المعاملة أو عدم استلامه لأجرته أو عدم إنصافه أو عدم توافر ظروف السكن والمعيشة الملائمة له ولأسرته، أو حتى الغلاء الفاحش في الأسعار الذي نشهده حاليا. كل ما سبق من شأنه أن يجعل الفرد يتمرد على نظم المجتمع ويسلك سلوكا معاديا ليطالب بحقه أو كردة فعل لما تعرض له من أذى نفسي ومادي أو ظروف معيشية يعاني منها وللأسف هناك الكثير ممن ينظر للوافدين نظرة دونية سواء بسبب جنسيته أو نوع العمل الذي يمتهنه، ويعتبر أنه كمواطن لا يتنازل للتعامل أو الحديث مع هذا العامل ويستطيع الإفلات من العقاب إذا أساء الأدب، ولاشك أن مثل هذا الشعور يولد تفرقة عنصرية تجعل المجتمع غير متماسك حيث تسود الفوقية في البعض بسبب نوع جنسيته أو لانتماءات قبلية أو عائلية معينة. وعندما يسود مثل هذا المفهوم والذي يخالف ما ورد في معنى الآية القرآنية: {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوباً وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ}. هنا تتولد ردة الفعل العدوانية.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

أهم قواعد التعامل مع الخدم في الرؤية الإسلامية

الرحمة .. والعفو .. والعون .. أهم قواعد التعامل مع الخدم في الرؤية الإسلامية

اعتني ديننا العظيم بهذه الفئة من البشر ، فقد قال عنهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هم إخوانكم ، جعلهم الله تحت أيديكم فمن جعل الله أخاه تحت يده فليطعمه مما يأكل ، وليلبسه مما يلبس ، ولا يكلفه من العمل ما يغلبه ، فإن كلفه ما يغلبه فليعنه عليه " [رواه البخاري] ، ومن هذا الحديث نرى أن حسن معاملتهم ليس من باب الوجاهة، ولكنه حق .. إن سلبناهم إياه حاسبنا الله تعالى عليه .
فما حقوق خدمنا علينا؟


1 – أن ننظر إليهم نظرة رحمة ورأفة ، فهم إخوة لنا فضلنا الله عليهم بشيء من السعة المادية ، فلهم منا كل احترام ، فصغيرهم نرحم ، وكبيرهم نوقر ، وليس كما نرى في وسائل الإعلام من احتقار وسب ؛ حتى أصبح لهم بعض الأسماء النمطية الخاصة بهم ، وشكل معين يظهرون به .

2 - يجب إطعامهم مما نأكل ، وليس ما يتبقى منا، وإلباسهم مما نلبس ، ونوفر سكنا لهم به أبسط وسائل الراحة .. إن كانوا يقيمون معنا.

3 - لا نكلفهم من العمل ما لا يطيقون ، بحجة أنهم يتقاضون على ذلك أجرا ؛ فمن لا يرحم لا يُرحم ، ويجب أن نعاونهم بقدر الإمكان ، ونعينهم على عملهم .

4 - العفو ثم العفو عن زلاتهم .

5 - عدم توبيخهم أو زجرهم دائما ، وخاصة أمام الآخرين، فقد ذكر ثوبان مولي رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام أن رسول الله ما عاب عليه شيئا قط ، وما عاب عليه طعاما قط .


6 - عدم ضربهم ، فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من ضرب سوطا ظلما اقتص منه يوم القيامة".


7 - إيفاؤهم حقوقهم كاملة : يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "أعطوا الأجير حقه قبل أن يجف عرقه"، فيجب ألا نؤخر أجرهم؛ لأن هذا ظلم لهم .


8 – الاهتمام بتعليمهم ؛ وخاصة علوم الدين من الصلاة والصيام ؛ لأننا مسؤولون عنهم " كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته ".
                        (منقـــــــــــ  ـــــــــول)

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

!!لا أريد خادمة
ريم ال عاطف

والدتي -حفظها الله- سيدة متدينة، لم ألتق في حياتي قط من هو أكثر منها تعاطفا مع المغتربين. وإشفاقا على العمالة الوافدة، ورحمةً وتلطفا بذوي الظروف الصعبة وتقديرا لأوضاعهم.


لطالما كانت تجد الكثير من اللوم والنقد لإصرارها الشديد على موقفها المعارض لاستقدام عاملة منزلية! ذلك الموقف الذي انطلق من قناعتها ومخاوفها التي كانت تعبر عنها دوما بهذه الجملة: “لا أريد أن أظلم أو أُظلَم”.
ثم وأنا أتابع يوميا كل تلك الأخبار المحزنة والقصص المخيفة التي تُبث عبر وسائل الإعلام عما يتعرض له الخدم من صور الظلم والعنف. أو ما يقع منهم من جرائم ومشكلات بحق الأُسر التي يعملون لديها. أتأمل رأي والدتي وأزداد تفهما لأسباب توجسها. فإقامة ذلك العقد الإنساني المنصف بين الطرفين ليس بالأمر السهل. فهو يحتاج الكثير من الوعي والجهد والقيم الحاضرة. لتنشأ علاقة إيجابية تحقق المنفعة المتبادلة وتقوم على الرضا والقناعة لا الاضطرار والكراهية.


وإذ تتوقع الخادمة احتراما لكرامتها وإنسانيتها ومنحها كامل حقوقها التي كفلتها لها مبادئ وأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية. وعدم مخالفتها أو انتهاكها. فإن المواطن المُستقدم لها في المقابل يتوقع خدمةً مميّزةً وقياما بالواجبات. يتلاءم مع تلك المبالغ الطائلة التي يدفعها. فبحسب اللجنة الوطنية للاستقدام المنبثقة عن مجلس الغرف السعودية فإن الإحصاءات الاقتصادية تقدّر حجم إنفاق السعوديين في هذا الجانب بنحو 28 بليون ريال سنوياً. فيما يتكبّدون خسائر بنحو 38 مليون ريال بسبب هروب ما يقارب 7 آلاف عاملة منزلية سنويا من منازل كفلائهن!!.


ومع أن تواجد الخدم ظاهرة وضرورة اجتماعية واقتصادية في كل المجتمعات. إلا أن انتشار هذه الظاهرة وبروز آثارها السلبية في الخليج عامةً والمجتمع السعودي تحديدا، يستوجب دراسةً مستفيضة وإعادة نظر في هذه القضية.


فقد كشف تقرير أعده بعض الباحثين مؤخرا عن أن %89 من منازل الأسر السعودية توجد فيها خادمة واحدة على الأقل! لذا فإن استمرار تدفّق العمالة المنزلية بهذه المعدلات المتسارعة ينذر بالخطر. 


وعدم وجود البدائل المناسبة أو خروج المرأة للعمل وكثرة الأعباء المنزلية. لا تبرّر وجود أكثر من مليون خادمة أجنبية على الأراضي السعودية. يشاركننا حياتنا وبيوتنا وخدمة أزواجنا وتربية أبنائنا. إن لم أكن أكثر تشاؤما أو ربما صدقا وأقول: يسيطرن تماما على قيادة الأسرة وتوجيهها ورعايتها ويتولين مهام الزوجة والأم في آن. 


لا تمثّل الضرورة والحاجة الملحّة للاستقدام إلا سببا واحدا من جملة أسباب أكثرها مؤسف وغير سوي كالتباهي والتفاخر، والتقليد للغير، وتخلي المرأة عن مسؤوليتها، وركون أفراد الأسرة للاتكالية والخمول. 


إن النتائج السيئة التي أفرزتها ظاهرة الخدم في المجتمع السعودي لا يسهل حصرها ولا يستساغ تجاهلها، من ظهور العلاقات المشبوهة داخل الأسر، وإفساد الأطفال بإكسابهم بعض العادات والممارسات الدخيلة، وتفاقم المشكلات الزوجية، وارتكاب الخدم لبعض الجرائم كالإساءة إلى الأطفال، أو ممارسة السحر والشعوذة، أو السرقة وغير ذلك. 


وهذا ما يقتضي تحركا رسميا لتدارك الأزمة كتقنين الاستقدام وضبطه بظروف واشتراطات معينة، وتوفير الحضانات ورياض الأطفال لمساعدة الأم العاملة للاستغناء عن الخادمة، والترخيص لمؤسسات تشغيل العمالة المنزلية بنظام التأجير لساعات أو أيام، وتكثيف الجهود من قبل الحكومة والنخب الدينية والتربوية والإعلامية لتعزيز قيم التكاتف والتعاون بين أفراد الأسرة ونشر ثقافة العمل والاعتماد على النفس ونبذ المظاهر الزائفة.


قلتها سابقا وأكررها اليوم: رسالتي للمتباكين على حال المرأة الخليجية أو السعودية خاصة. متذمرين من إصابتها بأمراض السمنة أو الاكتئاب وسلبيات الفراغ. جاعلين المخرج الوحيد الدفع بها إلى ساحات الملاعب والأندية!! اسمعوا مني هذه المرّة: أعيدوا الخادمات إلى ديارهن وحسب. لننعم جميعا بالصحة والاستقرار والسعادة الوافرة.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

دعوااااتكن أخواتي إستقدمت خادمة وعلى وشك المجيء..أريد نصائحكن وتوجيهاتكن...علم  ً بأني لن أُسلمها اطفالي أو الطبخ..وهذا الذي جعلني أرفع الموضوع..أتأمل فيكن الأخوات الناصحات لما يرضي الله...علماً بأني إستقدمت واحدة سابقة وجلست معي قرابة السنتين والنصف جزاها الله عني كل خير لم آلو جهداً في دعوتها إلى الله والإحسان إليها فحفظت في الدار قرابة الجزء والنصف وعلمتها العقيدة الصحيحة لأنها كانت تستغيث بعبد القادر الجيلاني ولا تعرف تحسن الوضوء والصلاة وأصبحت تحسنها ولله الحمد ولبست الحجاب الشرعي الكامل عن قناعة كما ذكرت لي..لكن رغم ذلك كنت متخوفة ولم أثق فيها مع أنها ذهبت وهي مؤدية ما عليها من امانة ونحن كذلك..والآن قدمت من بلاد الحبشة ومسلمة لكن في قلبي خوف وتوجس وأنا رافضة الخادمة ولكن زوجي أصر لظروفي الصحية والضغط في العمل المنزلي مع الأبناء والدراسة..أسأل الله لمن تجيبني وتقترح علي أن يوفقها ويجعلها من كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل هم وكرب فرجا...آميييين..

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أسأل الله أن تكون عند حسنَ ظنك ِأختي الحبيبة ولكن أختي الغالية انتبهي لتلك النقاط الهامة : 
1- لا تجعليها بأن تقوم بخدمة زوجكِ فهذا أخطر شئ أختي الغالية فأنتِ من تقوم بهذه المهام وحتى الطبخ كله بيدكِ ولا ان تدخل غرفة نومكِ .
2- اجعلي مهامها محدودة ككي الملابس وتنظيف البيت والغسيل .
3- تربية أبناءك إياكِ ثم إياكِ أن تتركيهم عندها أو أن توكليها بتربيتهم ، فهم أمانة في عنقكِ يا غالية .
*عند زيارتي للسعودية كان أخ زوجي هناك وذهبنا زيارة عند أحد اصدقاءه والله حبيبتي رأيت العجب الاولاد بيد الخادمة وهي من تقوم بخدمة الزوج من تجهيز الطعام له وادخاله لغرفته فكيف تأمن تلك المرأة على بيتها وزوجها واولادها ؟
4- لا تتركيها وحدها في البيت مع زوجكِ فهذا شرعاً غير جائز والنساء يا غالية إن كيدهن عظيم فهن خطر على الرجال .
هذه بعض الأمور فقط التي اخاف منها من الخادمات ولهذا لا أحبهن ولا احب حضورهن للمنزل وإذا كبر سني وهرم عظمي احضرها إن بقي للعمر بقية ^_^
أسال الله ان يحفظكِ بحفظه وأن يشفيكِ ويحفظ لكِ أولادكِ وزوجكِ وأن يعينكِ على تربيتهم وعلى طاعة زوجكِ وأن يقيكِ شر كلِ ذي شر .
حفظِك الله ورعاك ِ

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

> أسأل الله أن تكون عند حسنَ ظنك ِأختي الحبيبة ولكن أختي الغالية انتبهي لتلك النقاط الهامة : 
> 1- لا تجعليها بأن تقوم بخدمة زوجكِ فهذا أخطر شئ أختي الغالية فأنتِ من تقوم بهذه المهام وحتى الطبخ كله بيدكِ ولا ان تدخل غرفة نومكِ .
> 2- اجعلي مهامها محدودة ككي الملابس وتنظيف البيت والغسيل .
> 3- تربية أبناءك إياكِ ثم إياكِ أن تتركيهم عندها أو أن توكليها بتربيتهم ، فهم أمانة في عنقكِ يا غالية .
> *عند زيارتي للسعودية كان أخ زوجي هناك وذهبنا زيارة عند أحد اصدقاءه والله حبيبتي رأيت العجب الاولاد بيد الخادمة وهي من تقوم بخدمة الزوج من تجهيز الطعام له وادخاله لغرفته فكيف تأمن تلك المرأة على بيتها وزوجها واولادها ؟
> 4- لا تتركيها وحدها في البيت مع زوجكِ فهذا شرعاً غير جائز والنساء يا غالية إن كيدهن عظيم فهن خطر على الرجال .
> هذه بعض الأمور فقط التي اخاف منها من الخادمات ولهذا لا أحبهن ولا احب حضورهن للمنزل وإذا كبر سني وهرم عظمي احضرها إن بقي للعمر بقية ^_^
> أسال الله ان يحفظكِ بحفظه وأن يشفيكِ ويحفظ لكِ أولادكِ وزوجكِ وأن يعينكِ على تربيتهم وعلى طاعة زوجكِ وأن يقيكِ شر كلِ ذي شر .
> حفظِك الله ورعاك ِ


 
جزاك الله خيرا ولله الحمد والمنة خادمتي السابقة جلست قرابة السنتين والنصف لم يراها زوجي ولم تحادثه أو تقابله ولم يسمع صوتها أو يراها إلا بحجاب شرعي كامل بقفازين وجورب وغطاء للوجه مع عباءة فضفاضة إذا ركبت السيارة معي فقط.. ولم ينفرد بالمنزل لوحدهما وهذا توفيق الله وفضله..لكن كثرت المشاكل وأنا في راحة منهن الآن ولا أرغبها لكن هل من الممكن أن إحدى النساء أستطاعت أن تجمع بين الزوج والأبناء والبيت والطبخ والدراسة بدونهن؟ علما أبنائي أكبرهن في الرابعة من عمرها وتحتها ثلاث صغار وراء بعض ما بينهن فاصل..وأريد نماذج إيجابية للخادمات ..وأشكرك يا أم حمزة شكر جزيل الله يوفقك ويسعدك ويرضى عليك..

----------

